# kleine V-Brake Hebel?



## oldman (25. Januar 2010)

moin,

bin auf der Suche nach möglichst kleinen Bremshebeln. 
Bin für jede Idee, jeden Vorschlag dankbar.
merci


----------



## chowi (25. Januar 2010)

Meine fahren seit dem 5. Lebensjahr Avid (SD7?).
Die lassen sich perfekt von der Weite und vom Druckpunkt einstellen...
Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (25. Januar 2010)

danke, aber es geht explizit um klein. sd7 ist für erwachsenenhände konzipiert.


----------



## Stopelhopser (25. Januar 2010)

Nur zur Info.
Von Point gibt es einen Kinderbremshebel, aber leider nicht für V-Brakes.
Habe ich mal mit XTR Cantileverbremsen kombiniert am Vorderrad eines 20" bikes.

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/felgenbremsen-zubehoer/kinder-bremshebel-youngster/5057.html

update:
Scheint es auch für V brakes zu geben, da fehlt mir die Erfahrung.

http://www.fahrradsaturn.com/Fahrradteile/Bremshebel/Kinderbremshebel/Fahrradbremshebel-Kinder-Jugend-Bremshebel-V-Brake-Drehgriffschaltung-links::100970.html

Generell kommt man m.M. aber mit normalen Bremshebeln mit einer üppigen Griffweiteneinstellung auch rum.


----------



## oldman (25. Januar 2010)

würde auch gerne was optisch gefälliges verbauen, aber der Drehpunkt aller Erwachsenenhebel ist mir zu weit vom Lenker weg.

Den Point Youngster habe ich hier, der ist in Natura noch hässlicher als au den Katalogbildern. Ist aber ein guter alltagstauglicher Hebel.
Werde den wohl verwenden.... macht sich halt nicht so gut an nem Bike mit nem King Steuersatz  egal, Hauptsache es bremst


----------



## Stopelhopser (25. Januar 2010)

Für Drei Euro ungerade gibt es halt nichts was einem Tränen der Rührung ob der Ingeneurskunst in die Augen treibt. Wie Du selbst schon schriebst - Hauptsache es bremst.


----------



## chowi (25. Januar 2010)

Bei Tektro könnte es sowas geben...






Was findest du an diesem Drehpunkt nachteilig???
Gruß chowi


----------



## oldman (25. Januar 2010)

chowi schrieb:


> Bei Tektro könnte es sowas geben...
> 
> Was findest du an diesem *Drehpunkt nachteilig*???
> Gruß chowi



die Kleine ist knapp 4 und hat gaaanz kleine Patschehändchen


----------



## Cheetah (26. Januar 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> die Kleine ist knapp 4 und hat gaaanz kleine Patschehändchen


Meine Kleine hat zu ihren 5. Geburtstag eine Avid mit Rad dran bekommen. Sie kommt damit besser als mit Kinderbremshebeln zurecht.

Kurz darauf  wurde unter Rennbedingungen getestet.


----------



## mäxx__ (26. Januar 2010)

@Frank

DAS ist ja mal ne süsse Bikerin!!!!

Mit ihr wirst du hoffentlich noch viel Spass haben, radltechnisch vor allem))


----------



## Cheetah (26. Januar 2010)

Man beachte bitte auch den perfekten Zwei-Fingergriff am Bremshebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstj (26. Januar 2010)

von Tektro gibt es mehrere Modelle bspw. J310AP-RT. Andere auch in Bunt. Alle rel. leicht und in der Griffweite verstellbar.
Wie schon bemerkt lassen sich die Avid Sd Hebel allerdings ebenso eng einstellen. Auch hier kann Kind sich nix einklemmen.


----------



## oldman (26. Januar 2010)

ja, ist klar. mir ging es explizit um kindgerechte dimensionierte hebel. dass die avids gut sind und sich ewig nah an den lenker regulieren lassen, weiss ich auch.

die sind aber halt riesig gross. das ist zum einen an einem paarundvierzig cm breiten lenker sehr unschön, ausserdem trotz der einstellbarkeit recht unergonisch (spreche aus erfahrung). 

hab jetzt mal 2 verschiedene tektro hebel und noch nen satz point bestellt, die kosten ja "nix". mal schauen wie das dann passt.

es gibt bei 2-3 amerikanischen bmx schmieden sehr gute und auch kindgerecht dimensionierte hebel, allerdings, da ja bmx, nur den rechten hebel - linke seite hat es nicht.
gutes beispiel ist ldc, die haben ein geniales teil, hatte ich mal in händen: klitzklein und auch noch wunderschön, wie vatern es gerne hat:
http://www.ldcbmx.com/Braking_Components.html


----------



## Keili (26. Januar 2010)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Meine Kleine hat zu ihren 5. Geburtstag eine Avid mit Rad dran bekommen. Sie kommt damit besser als mit Kinderbremshebeln zurecht.
> 
> Kurz darauf  wurde unter Rennbedingungen getestet.




HiHi, ich glaub genau an der Stelle war der Oldman an dem Tag auch....

Keili


----------



## chris5000 (26. Januar 2010)

Die sind von Tektro, werden aber laut Islabikes angeblich so nur für Islabikes produziert. Und die Schelle hat nur 19mm Durchmesser, da die Islabikeslenker an Rothan und CNOC 14/16 an denen die Hebel verbaut  19mm dünn sind.


----------



## oldman (26. Januar 2010)

Keili schrieb:


> HiHi, ich glaub genau an der Stelle war der Oldman an dem Tag auch....
> 
> Keili



aber sowas von!! was freue ich mich auf August!!!


----------



## Cheetah (26. Januar 2010)

Dann sollten wir uns dort mal treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (26. Januar 2010)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir uns dort mal treffen.



gerne, wir kampieren wieder inklusive so'nem dicken Ami-Van mit Innsbrucker Nummern, vor dem Van lümmeln Herren mittlere Alters rum.


----------



## Svensaar30 (7. Februar 2011)

Ich Suche leichte V Brake Bremshebel für ans Moskito.
Natürliche Kindgerecht
Hat jemand einen idee


----------



## ZeFlo (7. Februar 2011)

gut gehen die "alten" deore lx (bl-m600)/bmx (bl-m601 mx) bremshebel






die lassen sich extrem weit (für kurze finger) verstellen.
zudem lässt sich die bissigkeit der bremse über die druckpunktverstellung sehr gut regeln. 
hatte ich bei meiner (damals noch) "kurzen" an das 20" corratec gebaut. 
sie ist damit besser zurecht gekommen wie mit den orginalen kinder tektro hebeln an mini-v's.

hier diese hebel am 24"er





ciao
flo


----------



## Pan Tau (9. Februar 2011)

oldman schrieb:


> gutes beispiel ist ldc, die haben ein geniales teil, hatte ich mal in händen: klitzklein und auch noch wunderschön, wie vatern es gerne hat:
> http://www.ldcbmx.com/Braking_Components.html



...oh heiliger Bike-Gott, dass ist der schönste, kleine Bremshebel, denn ich jemals gesehen habe  Ob man die Freunde aus den USA nicht überzeugen könnte, eine kleine Auflage an Bremshebel-Paaren aufzulegen...


----------



## federweiser (19. Juni 2012)

Ahoi,

seid ihr bezüglich kleiner Bremshebel für die V- Bremse weitergekommen ?

Suche ebenfalls kleine Hebel und möchte ungern die Shimana, Tektro 
oder Avid Monsterhebel verbauen.

Am besten in ganz schwarz 

Grüße

Feder


----------



## awo (12. Mai 2020)

?Meine Frau hat die auch an ihrem MTB ...aber ich geb euch Recht die rote DX ist heute was besonderes....


----------



## awo (2. Juni 2020)

Da das Thema jetzt doch schon älter ist. Welches aktuelle Modell von AVID ist denn für die VBreak?


----------



## kc85 (2. Juni 2020)

FR-5 und Speed Dial 7

kc85


----------



## awo (2. Juni 2020)

OK, Danke. Bei der FR 5 Stand was von Scheibenbremsen und Seitenzug Seilbremse ?


----------



## kc85 (2. Juni 2020)

Eine V-Brake ist eine Linear-Pull-Bremse.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

